

Zen room for Vim: Focsuing only on the essential - amix
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19744#Zen-room-for-Vim-Focsuing-only-on-the-essential

======
richo
I'm so confused, why does this need a specific thing?

I'll just fullscreen {g,mac}vim and only have one pane if I'm set on doing
this.

~~~
amix
The idea is to remove all the distractions (tabs, status bar, split screens
etc.) and just focus on one thing. It also centers the content (which is non-
trivial to do in vanilla vim) and includes special colors and settings to make
Vim look like iA Writer when you are editing Markdown or reStructuredText.

Of course, it's not for everyone, but I like it when I am writing text or just
editing one code file.

~~~
richo
If you've fullscreened the vim container (eg, gvim macvim) then

    
    
        set lines=80
    

Will center it. Not super complex in vanilla vim :)

------
aagraw02
I cant seem to get it working. I keep getting "You must be signed in to make
or propose changes" and other errors. I have the .vim in plugin folder.

